# I am Confused! NCS and 64450



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 26, 2010)

Am I reading this correctly???

There are edits placed against 95900/95904 and 64450.  95900/95904 are bundled into 64450 and can *not* be overridden with a modifier.  But here's my problem...

64450 was performed on the left side of the arm and 95900/95904 was performed on the right...

Obviously opposite anatomical locations.  Is this edit an error???


----------



## cmcgarry (May 28, 2010)

I went out and checked, and it's been there for some time.  According to the explanation on Ingenix Encoder Pro, it's due to "standards of medical/surgical practice".

When I coded for our Rehab/Physical Medicine doctors, they just never did anything else if they were doing EMG/NCS.

Wish I could be more help!


----------



## sbicknell (May 28, 2010)

The only thing I can suggest because you seem to have a unique circumstance is to code all 3 codes and add mod -59 to the 64450. I know what CCI edits say but you are on a separate site. 

Let the claim deny and then appeal with the report and cover letter pointing out that these are 2 unrelated procedures performed on different sides of the body

Other than that, don't know what to suggest


----------

